# The 'Inferi melts all the faces' thread



## works0fheart (Mar 1, 2019)

Why isn't this band more talked about? This bands got more riffs and leads than you can shake a stick at. Malcolm and Mike are probably the most awesome death metal shredding duo out there right now and they've been going strong for years. Him and the boys deserve more recognition. Here's a thread to circle-jerk all things Inferi because shredding in death metal is rarely this damned good.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 1, 2019)

I thought we had a thread on them already but I could be wrong. The Path of Apotheosis is on regular rotation for me almost 2 years in a row now


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 1, 2019)

You may be right. It didn't turn up in a search when I looked, just some album threads I think.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 1, 2019)

Love me some inferi. Hype for recording they’re putting out in April.


----------



## Dyingsea (Mar 1, 2019)

Didn't like the new one as much as Path of Apotheosis. I also wish they put some better vocals together than the typical tech death high pitched screaming then switch to low gutteral that's been done to death because their music is insane.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 1, 2019)

Insanely awesome band. Path blew me away when it came out and it’s on constant rotation for me.


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 2, 2019)

Like the music and style 
, but feel the sound productions is too polished. I like my death metal a bit gritty (not Boss HM-2 gritty though).0


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 2, 2019)

I get that. I think there's a place for each kind of death metal really, even the HM-2 stuff. Old Anata and Horrendous pull that sound off well.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been listening since Apotheosis came out. One of my favorites. Pumped for the rerecording of End of an Era. That album slays.


----------



## KailM (Mar 2, 2019)

Dwellingers said:


> Like the music and style
> , but feel the sound productions is too polished. I like my death metal a bit gritty (not Boss HM-2 gritty though).0



I’ve tried to get into them but always have written them off for exactly this reason. Way too clean and polished. Death metal does not need to be HM-2-tier filthy, but it does need to be raw and grindy. The kick drum should have a little smear too, instead of being high-passed to the point of sounding like an old typewriter. 

For these reasons, I find most bands calling themselves “tech-death” unlistenable. They focus so much on the “tech” they forget all about the “death.”


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 2, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> Him and the boys deserve more recognition. Here's a thread to circle-jerk all things Inferi because shredding in death metal is rarely this damned good.



I really like what Malcolm did on his "A loathing requiem" albums because that's more of the musical style that I like. I was gonna purchase their Inferi: Revenant guitar tablature book but other things came up for me.


----------



## gunch (Mar 2, 2019)

yeah A Loathing Requiem is like, the closest thing that scratches at the itch for new Necrophagist


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 2, 2019)

Regularly played End of an Era at work after it came out but kinda dropped off after that. Really do need to check out their other stuff since it's some really tasty Melo-death.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Mar 2, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Regularly played End of an Era at work after it came out but kinda dropped off after that. Really do need to check out their other stuff since it's some really tasty Melo-death.


Path of Apotheosis is a bit less dark and more Tech-y, and Revenant is their attempt at a cross between the two, or so Malcolm said.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 4, 2019)

gunch said:


> yeah A Loathing Requiem is like, the closest thing that scratches at the itch for new Necrophagist



From the same label. This guy is pretty awesome too. No vocals though, but that's kind of a win for me honestly.


----------



## DC23 (Oct 30, 2019)

Anybody know where I can pick up the Revenant tab book? Really digging the album. I’m also throwing some prayers up to the big guy for tab books of the other two albums in the future haha.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 30, 2019)

yes


----------



## DC23 (Oct 30, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> yes



No mention that I can see there. It’s a sweet play through though!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 30, 2019)

DC23 said:


> No mention that I can see there. It’s a sweet play through though!



Oh sorry, I was just meaning a yes to the video in general.

I did try to find the tab book, but I can only see a dead link on Google to the Artisan Era webstore (called the "Riff Bible"). So I guess it existed at one point?


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 30, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh sorry, I was just meaning a yes to the video in general.
> 
> I did try to find the tab book, but I can only see a dead link on Google to the Artisan Era webstore (called the "Riff Bible"). So I guess it existed at one point?



I have a copy!! I got one of the last 4 (which I ordered about a month ago)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 30, 2019)

Inferi is dope. I love the instrumental version of Revenant. Probably one of my most played tech albums besides Augury's Illusive Golden Age.


----------



## DC23 (Oct 30, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh sorry, I was just meaning a yes to the video in general.
> 
> I did try to find the tab book, but I can only see a dead link on Google to the Artisan Era webstore (called the "Riff Bible"). So I guess it existed at one point?



Ah, I saw the same thing. Thanks for looking!



BusinessMan said:


> I have a copy!! I got one of the last 4 (which I ordered about a month ago)



Amazing! I'm kind of bummed they were still available so recently. Gah someday! Maybe they'll release digitally or re-release. Enjoy it!


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 30, 2019)

> Amazing! I'm kind of bummed they were still available so recently. Gah someday! Maybe they'll release digitally or re-release. Enjoy it!



It’s pretty sweet. The covers looks great. And I was surprised there were still some around myself when I finally got around to ordering it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Emperoff (Apr 5, 2020)

Just noticed this thread so bump the fuck up. The first time I heard "The ancients of shattered thrones" my head almost exploded. It sounded like the most epic 8-bit final boss music ever. Been a huge fan since.

I really wish they release that album instrumental someday (as with the latest one). Nothing against the vocals, but the guitars are so ungodly good that I'd rather listen to them with no distractions.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 5, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> Just noticed this thread so bump the fuck up. The first time I heard "The ancients of shattered thrones" my head almost exploded. It sounded like the most epic 8-bit final boss music ever. Been a huge fan since.
> 
> I really wish they release that album instrumental someday (as with the latest one). Nothing against the vocals, but the guitars are so ungodly good that I'd rather listen to them with no distractions.


This is how I felt when I first heard The Warrior's Infinite Opus, holy shit that's an amazing instrumental. I haven't listened to these guys in a minute so I really gotta check out their other albums.


----------



## Gortrocity (Apr 10, 2020)

I saw them in atlanta once - they are from Nashville - I gotta say they were one of the most impressive bands that night - super tight guitars - drummer was awesome - cool stage presence - awesome band and awesome experience - unfortunately for some reason I think they are more of a recording project


----------



## ThePIGI King (Apr 10, 2020)

Gortrocity said:


> I saw them in atlanta once - they are from Nashville - I gotta say they were one of the most impressive bands that night - super tight guitars - drummer was awesome - cool stage presence - awesome band and awesome experience - unfortunately for some reason I think they are more of a recording project


Incorrect. They do a full touring cycle for each album they put out. They just usually open up for other bands. Also depends on when you saw them, as they've had a lot lf lineup changes up until about a year or so ago.

They are phenomenal live though. I've seen this lineup twice and they always slay. Unlike some bands they tour with they dont have to ask the crowd to open up the pit every song. They really bring a lot of energy.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexa run my life (May 21, 2020)

I don't hear what makes this band sound any different from any other band signed to TAE Records. They're all great but they all blend together the same.


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 21, 2020)

Alexa run my life said:


> I don't hear what makes this band sound any different from any other band signed to TAE Records. They're all great but they all blend together the same.


IMO Inferi sounds vastly different. Also Malcolm started Artisan so that's cool.

Most Artisan bands are very techy and heavy, but Inferi blends a lot more melody into their music I feel like. They're like the perfect blend of tech and melody. They also kill it live everytime.

Or maybe I'm fangirling.


----------



## Alexa run my life (May 21, 2020)

ThePIGI King said:


> IMO Inferi sounds vastly different. Also Malcolm started Artisan so that's cool.
> 
> Most Artisan bands are very techy and heavy, but Inferi blends a lot more melody into their music I feel like. They're like the perfect blend of tech and melody. They also kill it live everytime.
> 
> Or maybe I'm fangirling.


Possibly. What is a good couple songs from them?


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 21, 2020)

Alexa run my life said:


> Possibly. What is a good couple songs from them?


All of em 

Depends on what you want. My main go to ones are: Destroyer, Cursed Unholy, Behold the Bearer of Light, and Quest for the Trinity.

The album Path of Apotheosis is the least techy and most melodic where the other two are a little heavier. All three are masterpieces however.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 21, 2020)

Alexa run my life said:


> I don't hear what makes this band sound any different from any other band signed to TAE Records. They're all great but they all blend together the same.



You also have to consider that a lot of members in those TAE bands are close friends with each other and also have played on albums, be it member or guest, that are also on the same label. I was not surprised at all that the influences in one TAE band would have crept into another TAE band. And I don't say that as a negative thing as it's more bands for me to discover and enjoy.


----------



## Alexa run my life (May 21, 2020)

Tech death is weird because it's interesting music, yet I find much of it not memorable. Idk if its because of lack of hooks and typical song structure, but it all just kinda sounds the same to me. (As is I guess with any other genre)

If I were to skip along to any part of yhe album I would be hard pressed to tell what song was playing. But yeah, i guess that could be true for any genre or sub genre


----------



## Rosal76 (May 21, 2020)

Alexa run my life said:


> Tech death is weird because it's interesting music, yet I find much of it not memorable. Idk if its because of lack of hooks and typical song structure, but it all just kinda sounds the same to me. (As is I guess with any other genre)



For me, the TAE label was a huge overload of new tech/progressive bands for me. It was too much to digest. Again, I don't mean that in a bad way. When I discovered Necrophagist. Obscura and Beyond creation, who are my top 3 favorite tech/progressive bands, it was over several years and I had sufficient time to examine/digest/enjoy what those 3 bands were playing. When I discovered the TAE label, it was like being introduced/watching all 9 Star Wars movies in one day.

As of right now, I'm trying to single out a single TAE band and examine/digest what they're doing. One week, one band. The band right now is Singularity and so far, their music is pretty cool.


----------



## Alexa run my life (May 21, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> For me, the TAE label was a huge overload of new tech/progressive bands for me. It was too much to digest. Again, I don't mean that in a bad way. When I discovered Necrophagist. Obscura and Beyond creation, who are my top 3 favorite tech/progressive bands, it was over several years and I had sufficient time to examine/digest/enjoy what those 3 bands were playing. When I discovered the TAE label, it was like being introduced/watching all 9 Star Wars movies in one day.
> 
> As of right now, I'm trying to single out a single TAE band and examine/digest what they're doing. One week, one band. The band right now is Singularity and so far, their music is pretty cool.


Coincidentally, Singularity is the band I am most interested in now too, thanks to an amp demo on youtube by their guitarist


----------



## works0fheart (May 22, 2020)

Alexa run my life said:


> Possibly. What is a good couple songs from them?



Through the Depths (I prefer the instrumental version), The Promethean Kings, The War Machine Embodiment, Sentenced to Eternal Life, Condemned Assailant (Also instrumental)

Personally I'm not a huge fan of the vocals on some songs. I like the low gutteral vocals when they have them, but the highs are a bit grating to my ears. If that's a factor for you as well, give the Revenant instrumental version a listen as a whole I guess. The 2 songs I listed up there are the 2 most standout songs from it to me though.


----------



## works0fheart (May 23, 2020)

Double post, but shredding and actual music aside, I found this interview pretty interesting given the circumstances as of late.


----------



## Alexa run my life (May 23, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> Through the Depths (I prefer the instrumental version), The Promethean Kings, The War Machine Embodiment, Sentenced to Eternal Life, Condemned Assailant (Also instrumental)
> 
> Personally I'm not a huge fan of the vocals on some songs. I like the low gutteral vocals when they have them, but the highs are a bit grating to my ears. If that's a factor for you as well, give the Revenant instrumental version a listen as a whole I guess. The 2 songs I listed up there are the 2 most standout songs from it to me though.


I listened to all the songs you've reccomended and they were all killer (not that I doubted the would be), but they definitely have that melodic goodness to them in these songs.


----------



## gunch (May 23, 2020)

I like A Loathing Requiem and Diskreet's 2nd album a little more

ALR is like pure Necro-esque face melting


----------



## JoeTech (May 26, 2020)

band is excellent


----------



## works0fheart (May 27, 2020)

Indeed. Melody, Shredding, and Death metal. Doesn't get much better for a guitar nerd.


----------



## Acrid (Aug 26, 2020)

New track dropped today, epic as usual, EP out Oct 9, get some!


----------



## JoeTech (Aug 31, 2020)

dope af


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Sep 1, 2020)

sound really good and stoked for the EP


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 7, 2020)

And

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....h-of-apotheosis-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 7, 2020)

I watched the premier on youtube this afternoon. Great ep.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 9, 2020)

The preview track admittedly didn't grab my attention much on my first listen. I enjoyed it, but it didn't feel like their strongest piece at the time. That being said though I've listened to the whole EP a few times this evening while driving and I have to say I actually enjoy it a lot. The 2nd and 3rd tracks are my favorite I think. Even the vocals, which are normally the only thing that I don't care for, fit this release pretty well.

I was going to say for a moment that this felt like such a quick release since Revenant but it's apparently been 2 years already. Between that and the re-recording of The End of an Era these guys have stayed very busy and it seems to actually be strengthening their music quality. 

Before the re-recording I'd already thought The End of an Era was a great album but after it I have much higher appreciation for songs I hadn't before, such as Sentenced to Eternal Life and Cursed Unholy. The War Machine Embodiment has always been and continues to be an amazing track. 

Anyways, if this EP is anything to go by, I'm excited for another full length. I'm about to pick up that Path of Apotheosis tab book as well I think.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 10, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> The preview track admittedly didn't grab my attention much on my first listen. I enjoyed it, but it didn't feel like their strongest piece at the time. That being said though I've listened to the whole EP a few times this evening while driving and I have to say I actually enjoy it a lot. The 2nd and 3rd tracks are my favorite I think. Even the vocals, which are normally the only thing that I don't care for, fit this release pretty well.
> 
> I was going to say for a moment that this felt like such a quick release since Revenant but it's apparently been 2 years already. Between that and the re-recording of The End of an Era these guys have stayed very busy and it seems to actually be strengthening their music quality.
> 
> ...


They said that if this one sells well they will do a tab book with sheet happens again. So I purchased already lol I don't have a guitar to play right now sadly as I'm away from home, but I've looked a bit and they're crazy. Can't wait to try and play em


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 10, 2020)

You know, I realized today as I was driving and listening to the material (currently traveling across country so I have a lot of music to go through lol) that I think half of the reason I appreciate this bands music so much is that there aren't many bands like them left. A lot of bands were doing the tech death thing for years, but even at the time Inferi was one of the few to incorporate the melody and whatnot to the level they have. 

Spawn of Possession had a lot of orchestral stuff on Incurso, but unfortunately that was the last release to come from them. Ne Obliviscaris are pretty damned good as well, but that's the only band I can think of really that's around still. Arsis has unfortunately faded away, TBDM isn't the same without Ryan Knight, Necrophagist. Archspire is pretty good though. Abhorrent took forever to release their debut and while it was great, the band basically faded back into obscurity after. Severed Savior broke up. 

Idk. Point is, I feel the genre went from being oversaturated to only a handful of bands surviving to continue it on, and I'm pretty happy that Inferi is one of them, but it's still kind of sad.


----------



## gunch (Oct 12, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> You know, I realized today as I was driving and listening to the material (currently traveling across country so I have a lot of music to go through lol) that I think half of the reason I appreciate this bands music so much is that there aren't many bands like them left. A lot of bands were doing the tech death thing for years, but even at the time Inferi was one of the few to incorporate the melody and whatnot to the level they have.
> 
> Spawn of Possession had a lot of orchestral stuff on Incurso, but unfortunately that was the last release to come from them. Ne Obliviscaris are pretty damned good as well, but that's the only band I can think of really that's around still. Arsis has unfortunately faded away, TBDM isn't the same without Ryan Knight, Necrophagist. Archspire is pretty good though. Abhorrent took forever to release their debut and while it was great, the band basically faded back into obscurity after. Severed Savior broke up.
> 
> Idk. Point is, I feel the genre went from being oversaturated to only a handful of bands surviving to continue it on, and I'm pretty happy that Inferi is one of them, but it's still kind of sad.




FWIW Marlon put out a new absvrdist track the other day


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 12, 2020)

I didn't realize that. I'll have to give it a listen. Glad the dude is staying busy then at least, I was wondering what happened to him


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## works0fheart (Nov 30, 2020)

Call me crazy but I'd like to get back to talking about music instead of raging about flat earthers who make boring music.



Song rips.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## groverj3 (Jan 3, 2021)

I randomly saw these guys open for Beyond Creation in Phoenix a few years ago.

Rare is it that an opening band that I've never heard of is actually good, and rarer still that I immediately bought all their stuff.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 11, 2021)

Back to circle jerking this band.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 11, 2021)

Was good seeing Mike for once. They really do break these riffs down to a level I can grasp. I have the tab book but have been away from home for a while. I am excited to get home and open her up. From these videos it seems like their riffs aren't all that challenging.

Malcolm told me in a comment that they are working on tab books for the other albums as well.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 11, 2021)

That would be awesome. I'd love to see one for The End of an Era


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 11, 2021)

ThePIGI King said:


> Was good seeing Mike for once. They really do break these riffs down to a level I can grasp. I have the tab book but have been away from home for a while. I am excited to get home and open her up. From these videos it seems like their riffs aren't all that challenging.



As a huge fan of death metal, covering death metal songs on guitar and a avid collector of guitar tablature books, I am interested in the Inferi tab book. That book and the Archspire and Revocation books also from Sheet Happens. The huge problem that I have is that I have a ton of other death metal songs that I want to cover, first. Especially the huge number of Obscura songs from their tab books. Also, have a few songs from Cannibal corpse, Cynic, Death, Deicide and Necrophagist that I want to cover. I really don't want to get the Inferi tab book until I clear up my queue of songs to cover first. Guitar player problems, right?  LOL.



ThePIGI King said:


> I am excited to get home and open her up.



Awesome. If you can, tell us how the fun/difficult/ their music is to play. Love to hear people's opinions on what their music is like to learn/play.


----------



## gunch (Feb 12, 2021)

Arpeggiated SUS 2 chords huh


----------



## p0ke (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (May 22, 2021)

p0ke said:


>



Very hyped about this. I noticed they hashtagged deathcore on ig. Have they always referred to themselves as this? Anyway, I'm curious to see how these dudes pump out those technical breakdowns.! haha


----------



## Mboogie7 (May 22, 2021)

I’ve been on such an Inferi kick the last week. I really regret not getting the Revenant tab book when they were available.


----------



## p0ke (May 22, 2021)

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> Very hyped about this. I noticed they hashtagged deathcore on ig. Have they always referred to themselves as this? Anyway, I'm curious to see how these dudes pump out those technical breakdowns.! haha



Dunno, but some of their parts are definitely deathcore'y... I consider them tech death though.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 31, 2021)




----------



## works0fheart (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't know how this flew under my radar, but man that's a sick play-through. Easily my favorite song off of that EP as well.


----------



## Acrid (Jul 22, 2021)

New song from Vile Genesis which is out Sep 10th just dropped, epic as usual.


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 23, 2021)

Dang, just saw that it was announced and half of the LP variants are already sold out. RIP. Oh well though, I'm excited either way.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 3, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




I got an email when I got off of work earlier saying they premiered a new song and I honestly couldn't find anything on it, thanks for linking it here!


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 3, 2021)

I actually like this more than the last single at first listen. It's good to see they manage to stay consistent to their sound with each release. Glad we're finally seeing some of the fruits of the 2020 stay at home stuff coming about.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 3, 2021)

Dean Lamb’s YouTube channel got me into these guys. What fucking monstrous guitar payers. Insanity.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Emperoff (Aug 20, 2021)

I'd wish they just release the whole discography as instrumental albums. Vocals are cool and all, but the riffing is so sick I'd rather listen to them uncovered


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 20, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I'd wish they just release the whole discography as instrumental albums. Vocals are cool and all, but the riffing is so sick I'd rather listen to them uncovered



I agree. When they did it with Revenant it was nice because the guitars were that much more discernible.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2021)

Can confirm, my face has melted.


Really love the solo on Carving Thine Kingdom. Reminds me of Anton from Soreption's lead style with the way it has the sort of "stuttery" bursts of notes (starts around 33:00).


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 9, 2021)

This album is already proving to be just as good as everything else they've ever put out. So incredible basically. This album is a ton to take in, but it already has more than enough on an initial listen to sink it's hooks in me.

Most consistent band in the genre at the moment in my eyes.


----------



## DC23 (Sep 10, 2021)

It's a fantastic album. Looks like there's a tab book in the works as well. Hopefully they re-release Revenant through SH in due time. I'll pick up the tab book when it comes out (doubt I can play anything, but it's fun to try).


----------



## p0ke (Sep 14, 2021)

It's a great album for sure, but I'm just not in the mood for melodic tech-death at the moment  Luckily it isn't going anywhere, so when that particular itch hits I know exactly what to scratch it with.


----------



## NoodleFace (Sep 14, 2021)

Digging it.. also Malcolm looks massive with a 6 string guitar. All 7'9" of him


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 14, 2021)

Really love the new record! Damn tasty guitar work and songwriting all over the place!


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 14, 2021)

Man, all their albums are the same....

Just another absurdly awesome album. Meh.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## CovertSovietBear (Oct 6, 2021)

Ran through Vile Genesis and part of the Revenant instrumental and its soooooo gooooooood. 
Buttery shred and melodic lines abound for sure.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 6, 2021)

Not sure how many of you are into drums, but this shit sounded like this man was playing at a 9 on the Richter scale.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## p0ke (Oct 18, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> Not sure how many of you are into drums, but this shit sounded like this man was playing at a 9 on the Richter scale.




I love to watch drum playthroughs even though I'm not a drummer myself. That was pretty insane. I especially liked the part where he mutes the hihat with his hand, very nicely complementing what the guitars are doing.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## ExMachina (Jan 15, 2022)

First post woo, love this band. Just bought tickets to see them in April with archspire and snagged the signed tab book like a fan boi. I'm trying to learn simian hive but it's been a solid decade since I seriously played guitar so I can't get it up to speed clean yet. They also seem to release a ton of albums which is cool.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 15, 2022)

ExMachina said:


> First post woo, love this band. Just bought tickets to see them in April with archspire and snagged the signed tab book like a fan boi. I'm trying to learn simian hive but it's been a solid decade since I seriously played guitar so I can't get it up to speed clean yet. They also seem to release a ton of albums which is cool.



Congrats! Welcome! I am hella hype to see them on 4/20.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 16, 2022)

We all know that Inferior rules, but if you haven’t listen to Virulent Depravity, do it.


----------



## mikah912 (Jan 18, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> We all know that Inferior rules, but if you haven’t listen to Virulent Depravity, do it.




Hell yeah! "Spineless Obedience" and "Crushed by Futuristic Filth" are amazing.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 20, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> We all know that Inferior rules, but if you haven’t listen to Virulent Depravity, do it.




Hmm not bad, but feels kinda like diet Inferi 

Also, the production has like zero low end? I'm on headphones and everything sounds kinda thin and hollow. Back to listening to Inferi I guess.



gunshow86de said:


>




Sick riffage, and I loved not having the vocals so upfront. Honestly I'd love to have instrumental versions of all their albums. Not because the vocals are bad, but because the riffs are so good I could eat them.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 20, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Hmm not bad, but feels kinda like diet Inferi
> 
> Also, the production has like zero low end? I'm on headphones and everything sounds kinda thin and hollow. Back to listening to Inferi I guess.
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe try a different set up. Sounds fine to me? Songs 3-5 are my favorites.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 20, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yeah, maybe try a different set up. Sounds fine to me? Songs 3-5 are my favorites.



If something doesn't have low end on my headphones (not earbuds), it won't have it through my monitors


----------

